# My 1989 Toro 521.. fix a minor cost?



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am getting a new Toro 826, so the hand-me-down Toro 521 circa 1989 will retire peacefully... or fix it up a bit as a spare?

It needs help, maybe a new carburetor(?), governor is batty, starter is kaput, and the pull cord just broke, an easy fix, as I see it.

It is a beautiful machine though, all these neat rods with plenty of adjustment, etc.

EDIT: "ran last year" for real!

Fix at xxx cost?
Part it out on CL?
Sell to a local enthusiast (machine is on Cape Cod)?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't be in a rush but fix it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My 2 cents , , , Unless you really need the electric start the other stuff should be pretty cheap and if you have the time to fix and the room to store it there is something to be said for having a backup should the 826 fail.

I'd at least fix the pull cord so someone can feel the compression or hopefully start and listen to the engine. You'd get more $$$ for it if you do chose to sell it that way.

Have you pulled the starter to take a look at it ?? 
Does it spin at all or is it dead ?? Might just need brushes.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

ran when parked! lol You could easily get her going I bet. they used the same starters for years and parts are all over ebay. In all honesty, if it's tuned right you dont really need the starter unless your physically unable to pull it. I have an 826 JD that I gave to my dad and he needs the starter, but I can pull it once and she fires off everytime. I would use it. What the heck - parts are plentiful yet. It will outlast the new ones I bet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

got my first 521 about four years ago and I'm just getting around to the electric starter


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a similar vintage Toro 521 and replaced the engine with a Predator 212cc. Basically, plug 'n play. $100 or so. So, rather than trying to fix a bunch of stuff with the engine, you may just want to replace it.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Often times a cruddy carb causes the governor to go "batty" overcompensating for inadequate fuel supply. More specifically...the idle circuit...exacerbated at full-throttle / no-load. 

Carbs on these things are about as simple as they get...and good practice that applies to nearly all Outdoor Power Equipment (OPE).


----------



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> I have a similar vintage Toro 521 and replaced the engine with a Predator 212cc. Basically, plug 'n play. $100 or so. So, rather than trying to fix a bunch of stuff with the engine, you may just want to replace it.


Hmm.. spouse said: 
"The way you keep things, I would have to get rid of Grandpa's couch in the farmer's porch so you can have a 30-year old spare snowblower...!?!"


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jaymoussy said:


> Hmm.. spouse said:
> "The way you keep things, I would have to get rid of Grandpa's couch in the farmer's porch so you can have a 30-year old spare snowblower...!?!"


so your keeping it eh


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

jaymoussy said:


> I would have to get rid of Grandpa's couch in the farmer's porch so you can have a 30-year old spare snowblower...!?!"


The couch is for relaxing and enjoying quiet time. The spare snow blower will ensure you get a difficult and usually tiring chore done quickly so you "can" use the couch to relax. If it is the couch or the snow blower, "Sorry Gramps".


----------

